# Probleme installation WD My Passport Essential



## Ephemere13 (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai acheté un disque dur externe WD My Passport Essential de 500Go ( http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=715 ) compatible Mac/Microsoft mais j'ai un message d'erreur quand je lance le logiciel intégré WD Smartware :

"*Aucune partition WD SmartWare inscriptible n'est disponible sur ce  lecteur WD.* Cela peut se produire si vous tentez d'écrire sur un lecteur  WD formaté pour un autre système d'exploitation ou si le lecteur est  verrouillé. 

Vérifiez que ce lecteur WD est formaté pour le système d'exploitation  sur lequel vous travaillez et qu'il est déverrouillé." 

Je n'ai qu'une option après : quitter.

Le disque n'est pas verrouillé. J'ai beau lire et relire la notice (disponible en Anglais uniquement au passage) mais il n'y a rien de précisé pour ce genre de message d'erreur.

Que dois-je faire ? Est-ce un problème de drivers ? (Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment, un peu d'aide serait plus que bienvenue !)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Poleri (4 Octobre 2010)

Le logiciel intégré en question sert à quoi au juste?
Tu as accès à ton disque dur?


----------



## Ephemere13 (4 Octobre 2010)

Visiblement oui, j'ai accès à mon DD (465Go au lieu des 500 d'ailleurs). Il est bien reconnu par mon MacBook, pas de souci.





Le logiciel sert à organiser les données stockées sur le DD il me semble... http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/wdsmartware/
J'aurais bien aimé le tester.


----------



## Poleri (4 Octobre 2010)

Le disque dur est sous quel format? (au cas ou, clic droit sur ton DD, lire les informations)


----------



## Ephemere13 (4 Octobre 2010)

NTFS

Une précision sur ce que ça signifie ? C'est sensé être compatible mac sur le site WD... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Le format du WD Smartware est MacOS étendu. Celui du DD My Passport NTFS.


----------



## eNeos (4 Octobre 2010)

NTFS, tu peux lire mais pas écrire avec ce format sous OS X, d'où le "Aucune partition WD SmartWare inscriptible n'est disponible sur ce lecteur WD."


----------



## Ephemere13 (4 Octobre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas : ça veut dire que je ne peux faire aucune sauvegarde sur mon DD ??? Mais c'est pourtant sensé être compatible mac ! :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2010)

Oui mais il y a en général un petit alinéa qui précise : après reformatage du disque dur.
En fait tous les disques sont compatibles Mac.
Il te faudra donc reformater ton disque par l'utilitaire disque d'Apple.
Pour ce qui est du soft incorporé, par contre, je n'y connais rien, et en général je les vire tous.


----------



## Poleri (4 Octobre 2010)

Ephemere13 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : ça veut dire que je ne peux faire aucune sauvegarde sur mon DD ??? Mais c'est pourtant sensé être compatible mac ! :mouais:



NTFS est un format qui est plus approprié pour un système Windows. Comme eNeos l'a dit au-dessus, tu ne pourras pas écrire sur ton disque dur (mettre une donnée dedans), mais par contre tu pourras le lire normalement.

Je te conseilles donc de reformater ton disque dur à un format plus adéquat.
Soi le format FAT32 qui lui sera compatible avec Windows et Mac OS X (MAIS, tu ne pourras pas déposer des fichiers de plus de 3,99 GO).
Soi un format pour OS X, par exemple le HFS ou il te sera possible de déposer n'importe quels fichiers sur ton disque dur. Mais inversement, sur Windows, tu n'auras pas de droits d'écritures, mais de lecture juste (edit : si ton Windows se trouve sur une partition BOOTCAMP depuis ton mac).

Voici, un petit tutoriel qui t'aideras je pense dans ta démarche



			
				Le docteur a dit:
			
		

> Sur Windows on n'a rien du tout, sur un PC classique. Sur une partition bootcamp, sans doute qu'on a la lecture, mais sur un Windows installé ailleurs c'est zéro lecture-ecriture sur HFS+ (sauf si l'on installe un soft tiers comme MacDrive).



Tu as raison, j'avais oublié ce petit détail...


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2010)

Sur Windows on n'a rien du tout, sur un PC classique. Sur une partition bootcamp, sans doute qu'on a la lecture, mais sur un Windows installé ailleurs c'est zéro lecture-ecriture sur HFS+ (sauf si l'on installe un soft tiers comme MacDrive).


----------



## Ephemere13 (4 Octobre 2010)

Ok, donc j'ai pas trente-six solutions : je dois formater mon nouveau DD pour pouvoir y effectuer (enfin !) mes sauvegardes, mais par contre je ne pourrai pas le lire chez mes amis ou ma famille qui ne possèdent que des PC (ben oui, je suis la seule...) C'est vraiment c*** je trouve... :hein:

Pourtant... Je possède un vieux DD, MySchoolBook (WD) de 250Go, encombrant, mais certes utile. Je l'ai acheté à l'époque où je tournais uniquement sur PC, et suite à mon Switch j'ai récupéré toutes mes données via ce DD. Aucun problème de compatibilité. Je n'utilise jamais TimeMachine, et fais toutes mes sauvegardes manuellement, dans des dossiers que j'ai créés (et donc sans utiliser de logiciel type SmartWare). Ce ne serait pas possible en l'état avec mon Passport Essential ???


----------



## Le docteur (5 Octobre 2010)

Il reste le FAT32 avec les limites mentionnées par Poleri, mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas un format très moderne.
Tu peux envisager si c'est vraiment très embêtant pour toi un NTFS avec Parangon NTFS, mais voir les avantages et inconvénients.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu peux envisager si c'est vraiment très embêtant pour toi un NTFS avec Parangon NTFS, mais voir les avantages et inconvénients.





Tu y tiens, toi, à ton para*n*gon !  Non non, c'est toujours Par*a*gon, sans "N" après le "A" ! 

Bon, cela dit, pour notre Ephemere des Bouches du Rhone, quelques précisions techniques peuvent peut-être l'aider à progresser vers la solution de son problème :

1) oublier la doc du disque, tes problèmes sont des problèmes "système qui se présenteraient à l'identique avec n'importe quel disque.

2) la cause du problème : les formats de disque différents entre Mac OS et Windows.

3) (là c'est juste un conseil) : passer un disque de sauvegarde de Mac à PC : très mauvais plan, une sauvegarde, c'est destiné à assurer la sécurité de tes données, or, il n'existe aucun moyen d'assurer la sécurité de données si le support qui les contient est connecté à des PC sous Windows (et encore moins s'il s'agit de données venant d'un Mac), donc connecter un disque de sauvegarde à un PC est suicidaire.

Donc, en résumé (et c'est d'autant plus facile que tu nous dis avoir deux disques externes), l'idée, c'est de faire tes sauvegardes normalement sur un disque *qui ne servira qu'à ça* (Time Machine est très bien pour ça), et d'utiliser l'autre (Paragon NTFS ne coûte pas cher et fonctionne très bien) formaté en NTFS (avec un schéma de partition MBR, le GUID par défaut des Mac Intel est très mal supporté par Windows) pour les échanges avec des PC.)


----------



## Ephemere13 (5 Octobre 2010)

Bon, ok ! Merci pour vos précieux conseils, ça m'évitera de refaire la bêtise de lire mes données sur un PC !

Donc me reste plus qu'à formater mon DD externe pour Mac. Je dois suivre les indications du tutoriel en lien plus haut alors ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------

Ah, et au fait : je ne suis plus dans les BdR ! J'ai migré en Saône et Loire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2010)

Ephemere13 a dit:


> Bon, ok ! Merci pour vos précieux conseils, ça m'évitera de refaire la bêtise de lire mes données sur un PC !



C'est pas de "lire tes données sur un PC" qui est une bêtise, c'est de "lire la sauvegarde de tes données sur un PC", qui en est une, mais rien ne t'empêche de dupliquer les données dont tu as besoin sur un autre disque destiné à être connecté à un PC, simplement, une sauvegarde, ça ne doit pas servir à autre chose que de sauvegarder tes données, sous peine de risquer de t'apercevoir, quand tu auras besoin de procéder à une restauration, que ta sauvegarde est vérolée. C'est un peu comme si tu mettais un verrou de sûreté à ta porte, mais que tu laissais la clé dessus !



Ephemere13 a dit:


> Ah, et au fait : je ne suis plus dans les BdR ! J'ai migré en Saône et Loire !



Ah ? on va t'appeler Ephemere71, alors :rateau:


----------



## Poleri (5 Octobre 2010)

Petite alternative, il existe un petit logiciel gratuit qui te permets de lire des DD sous un format HFS à partir de Windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2010)

Poleri a dit:


> Petite alternative, il existe un petit logiciel gratuit qui te permets de lire des DD sous un format HFS à partir de Windows.



Ça c'est une alternative quand tu veux pouvoir connecter ton disque à *un* PC, mais pas quand tu veux pouvoir connecter ton disque à *n'importe quel* PC !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Octobre 2010)

Ca me fait penser aux collègues qui se font véroler leurs clés USB en se branchant sur des ordinateurs des salles de langues...  Z'ont la langue chargée, leurs salles !


----------



## Ephemere13 (6 Octobre 2010)

C'est la première fois que je formate un DD externe pour Mac, aussi je ne voudrais pas me planter...
Dans l'utilitaire de disque, deux choses apparaissent :









Que dois-je exactement formater ? Qu'adviendra-t-il du logiciel fourni par WD ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------

Et je vois dans l'utilitaire qu'il existe plusieurs formats possibles pour l'effacement :
  - Mac OS étendu
  - Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
  - Mac OS étendu (journalisé, sensible à la casse)
  - Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse)

KESAKO ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2010)

Ephemere13 a dit:


> Que dois-je exactement formater ? Qu'adviendra-t-il du logiciel fourni par WD ?



Alors, pour en faire un disque de sauvegarde Mac, il y a deux choses à faire :

- Remplacer le schéma de partition MBR par un GUID

- Remplacer le format NTFS par "Mac OS étendu" (aussi appelé "HFS+").

Pour ce faire, tu cliques sur l'onglet "Partitionner", dans le menu local (au dessus de la représentation graphique du partitionnement, qui est au départ sur "Actuel"), tu choisis "1 partition", ce qui rend actif le bouton "Options" en dessous, ce qui va te permettre de changer de format de partition en cliquant sur Tableau de Partition GUID (au passage, tu peux lire les explications pour chaque schéma de partition), puis, après validation, et sélection du format ("Mac OS étendu journalisé", mais pas "sensible à la casse") tu peux renommer ton disque, et démarrer le partitionnement.

Pour le logiciel fourni par WD, tu peux le copier sur ton disque interne, ou le graver sur un CD avant de procéder.


----------



## Ephemere13 (6 Octobre 2010)

MERCI INFINIMENT Pascal 77 !  
Partitionnement effectué (en 2 minutes !), aucun problème. Le logiciel fourni n'a pas été viré (même si j'avais effectivement fait une copie au cas où). 
Bref ! Ça marche ! Youhou ! :love:


----------

